# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  إلى الأخ الغالي شبكة الناصره تفضل

## النورس

أخي العزيز شبكة الناصره
أحببت أن اريكم مذا قدرتي على التصميم
فممكن راي الجميع بهذا التوقيع الخاص بأخونا الغالي شبكة الناصره

وهذه هدية كلمة شبكة الناصره بخط الثلث


تحياتي:النورس

----------


## شجن

تسلم النورس على التصميم الحلو(36)

----------


## القلب المكسور

تسلم اخوي النورس على التوقيع الجميل جداً  
والله يخليك الى شبكة الناصرة 
مع اجمل تحياتي المشوقة 
القلب الصغير والمكسور

----------


## بيسان

مشكور

----------


## سراب الليل

مشكور اخوي النورس على التوقيع 

تحياتي 

سراب الليل

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكور والله وماتقصر

----------


## أبو قاسم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور أخوي النورس على التوقيع الحلو
بس أظن إن التوقيع عريض بزيادة...
بس لازم نشوف راي الجماعة بعد(1)
والسلام

----------


## النورس

شجن
مشكوره على حظوركي و ردكي 
وعلى البركة أخوي شبكة الناصره 
وكل سنه و كلكم طيبين و عيد سعيد

----------


## النورس

القلب المكسور
يسرني حظورك أخي العزيز
بارك الله فيك و في ردك  الجميل

----------


## النورس

بيسان
درش حليو واجد

----------


## النورس

سراب الليل
تشكر على الرد يالحبيب

----------


## النورس

شبكة الناصرة
هذا متن ذوقك أخويي

----------


## النورس

أبو قاسم

مشكور على غنقائك أخي 

تحياتي

----------


## شاهزنان

التوقيع بسيط و نااااااااااااااااااااعم ...
مرة حلو بصراحة عجبني

----------


## الهيثم

الهيثم يحيكم جميعآ وشكرآ

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخي النورس ان التصميم جميل 

الا انك تستطيع ان تعمل عليه اكثر 

واذا اراد الخ المشرف العام ان ياخذ براي الجميع 

فانا اقول انه تصميم حلو الا انه لا يستحق التبديل بالاصلي 

يعطيك العافية واتمنى ان تحاول على احسن من ذلك

----------


## العنود

*شكرا مر مر جميل* 
*الله يوفقك*
*مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود*

----------


## abu jasim

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع بصراحه خط جميل :cool:

----------


## أشرف

تصاميم حلوة 

ومع التعود تصير مصمم مبدع 

لك تحياتي

----------


## عاشق العسكري

يسلمووووووووووو خوي على التواقيع الحلوه
ننتضر إبداعاتك ....
تحياتي ...

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*سلام* 
*مشكور على التوقيع جميل جداً*
*يعطيكم العافيه*
*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------

